# [Excel2007] Wie benutzt man ein Listenfeld?



## karl123 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer Liste mit Monaten einen Monat auswählen und dann ein Makro starten (Excel 2007). Meine Monate befinden sich in den Zellen C3 bis N3. Ich habe jetzt ein Listenfeld definiert. Dort habe ich bei Steuerelement formatieren als Eingabebereich $C$3:$N$3 und als Zellverknüpfung $C$110:$N$110 gewählt. Im Listenfeld steht aber nur Jan, andere Monate sind nicht vorhanden.

Ich denke, dass ich nicht verstanden habe, was ich da tun muss. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Drogist (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo karl123,

ich glaube, die Verständnisprobleme liegen auf beiden Seiten ...  Ich habe nämlich auch nicht so ganz verstanden, was du erreichen willst.

Tipp 1: Lege einmal das DropDown-Feld genau so an, wie in der Excel-Hilfe beschrieben. (F1 -> Dropdown -> Erstellen von Dropdownlisten aus Zellbereichen)
Nach der Vorgehensweise hatte ich sofort alle Werte im DropDown drinnen.

Tipp 2: Wenn schon Makro (=VBA), warum dann nicht gleich vernünftig und du machst das DropDown in VBA? Ist doch viel schöner


----------



## karl123 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Drogist,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen da etwas programmiert, bin aber nicht zufrieden, da ich denke, dass es viel zu umständlich ist.

Ganz unten auf der Seite http://www.stangerweb.de/improvement/kennzahlen.php ist ein Downloadbereich. Die PPM-Scorecard ist die Excel-Datei, an der ich meine spärlichen Makro-Kenntnisse ausprobiert habe.

Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja sagen, wie man es besser macht.


----------

